# Mason Fly Tying Expo



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

Sorry I didn't make it down this year. We had a bad snow storm and the way it looked to the TV it was going to be as bad coming back. Look on the good side, If Ron was there with his bamboo rods I would have bought one and spent a lot of money. Hope to see you next year.:sad:


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

yeah, he was there, set up next to peter the older englishman from cork and cane another fellow bamboo guru, the bamboo rods were beautiful. i tested one out, casted amazingly 6'6" or 7'(Can't remember) 4wt, i wanted badly to buy it, but i couldn't figure out a way to make $600 disappear without the lil lady finding out and ringing my neck. i do have his card though, so maybe.......


----------

